# Funny/Annoying Things People Say



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else experiences this or will find it funny but the repetitive things my family/friends say everytime it snows amuse and annoy me. If my truck and plow were as reliable as these questions I would have no headaches. This thread will either die fast or become a long list.

Wife; "Is it going to snow?"

Mother in Law; "Do you think you are going to have to go out?"

Plow Buddy 1; "What time are you going out?"

Plow Buddy 2; "When is it going to stop?"

Mother; "How many did you do? Did you plow so and so?"
"What time did you go out?"

Female Friend; "Can you plow me?"

Plow Buddy 3; "Did you plow so and so (female)? Did you plow her hard?"

Customer 1; "How are the roads?"

Father; "That's alot of wear and tear on your truck."
" Anyone stiff you?"
"Get some sleep."


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Most annoying question ever-----Where are you?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

peteo1;1957022 said:


> Most annoying question ever-----Where are you?


More annoying question....

(Phone rings, and its the wife )

"What are you doing ?"

Really ?? What do you think im doing ?

My answer...

"Answering annoying phone calls "


----------



## bumpy (Nov 15, 2014)

"When are you going to be done?/ How much longer will you be?" I get those ALOT.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

When someone just gets done saying or explaining something to you and before you have a chance to acknowledge they say "do you understand (or know) what I'm saying". 
Best answer for that is "Huh"


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

peteo1;1957022 said:


> Most annoying question ever-----Where are you?


Ditto. Like we're sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Silverado10923;1957020 said:


> I don't know if anyone else experiences this or will find it funny but the repetitive things my family/friends say everytime it snows amuse and annoy me. If my truck and plow were as reliable as these questions I would have no headaches. This thread will either die fast or become a long list.
> 
> Wife; "Is it going to snow?"
> 
> ...


This is what happens to me practically verbatim every single storm......


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a 6 acre place we have done for a number of years and every damn time it snows the guard from the guard shack out front calls and asks "just wanted to see if you would be coming down to plow and salt today". Every time without fail 

This isn't just some place that gets done whenever. They are first on that trucks route no matter what. Hell we have salted them 35 times this year...and we haven't had much snow.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I love it! Here we go.

Customer 10-20; "What time do you think you will get here?"
"Should I move my car?"


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;1957024 said:


> More annoying question....
> 
> (Phone rings, and its the wife )
> 
> ...


My wife does the same thing...

When she says "what are you doing"....

I say "what am I doing.....we are in the middle of a hop scotch tournament....what do you think I am doing". Or some other smart azz activity.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

After a foot an a half storm
"Have you been out long" nah we just came out to do you house 14 hours after the storm started. 
"Would you like some hot coco" i know people are being nice but just let me do the job and leave because i have 20 other places to get to.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bossman 92;1957078 said:


> My wife does the same thing...
> 
> When she says "what are you doing"....
> 
> I say "what am I doing.....we are in the middle of a hop scotch tournament....what do you think I am doing". Or some other smart azz activity.


Lmao.. I usually give a sitting on the beach or bout to go for a run type of answers lol


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Where are you...lol

I am at the beach...took the winter off. If you need help call me back


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

When people see me out in the truck plowing and stop me to ask, "Do you plow snow?" "Nope, that just keeps the front end of truck from floating away." Thumbs Up

But gotta agree with the "what are you doing" and "where are you" phone calls are the most annoying.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I get the occasional phone call from a customer but nothing crazy or consistent. We pretty much have everyone trained that yes, it's snowing, and yes we will be there, and NO we have NOT forgotten about you.


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

wife calls every storm ... where are you ... what are you doing and when will you be done....


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

NLMCT;1957142 said:


> wife calls every storm ... where are you ... what are you doing and when will you be done....


Exactly.

Or after every storm people say: "Have you been busy with all this snow"

Or "I bet you're making a lot of money!"

Or when the forecast is for more than 4" the "friends" that call: "Can you put me on your list?"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Bossman 92;1957078 said:


> My wife does the same thing...
> 
> When she says "what are you doing"....
> 
> I say "what am I doing.....we are in the middle of a hop scotch tournament....what do you think I am doing". Or some other smart azz activity.


I usually, depending on mood, tell her that I just left my girlfriends house, and she gave me the best BJ Ever!

Depending on her mood, her reply is...

"well, GOOD !.... You won't be bothering me for a while now, will you ?"

or

"You're such an ass"...

Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow you make that look easy
Or
Wow thats harder than it looks

And everyone tells me how good looking i am pretty regularly too


----------



## snowngo (Nov 11, 2014)

pdreibels;1957155 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Or after every storm people say: "Have you been busy with all this snow"
> 
> ...


People love saying that to me but hate it when I give them the list of what broke down and how much it'll cost me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think my favorite is:

Them: what time do you have to go out and plow/salt?

Me: I don't know. Depends on the snow.

Them: what do you mean you don't know when you have to go to work?!

Me: I'm not lying to you, I really don't know what time I have to go

Them: well why don't you know?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine is a phantom voice...I don't know where it comes from...

*"WTF ARE YOU DOING...!?"*


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1957354 said:


> Mine is a phantom voice...I don't know where it comes from...
> 
> *"WTF ARE YOU DOING...!?"*


Funny I hear that same voice every time I am out. Doesn't even need to be snowing. :laughing:


----------



## precisioncare (Jan 25, 2014)

When the customer starts a sentence with "could you just..."


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

My friends every time they see snow: looks like you'll be plowing tonight. Last night someone said it and I just told them to shut up. The last thing I wanted to do was plow

our customers are good about calls. If they call they say hi we need to get plowed soon the drivethru is starting to pile up. But without fail whoever calls is always who I'm on my way to do next


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

precisioncare;1957405 said:


> When the customer starts a sentence with "could you just..."


I hate this, they stopped doing that when they found out my one hour minimum applies to 25 second jobs


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

That annoying friend that plows for a different company and every time it's just beginning to snow your phone vibrates and its says:
Friend- Starting to snow!!! Second round of salt already!! Being plowing in a bit, YOU BETTER GET READY
Me- well no crap I better get ready


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Had a guy come out to talk to me yesterday....

Guy: how many more times are you going to plow?

Me: how many more times is it going to snow?

Guy: how the hell should I know? 

Me: well, there's your answer


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

This morning- after 45-50mph winds and snow all day yesterday.... 
Wife- Why are you up so early? 
Me- have to knock out the drive ways- 
Wife- ok but why not later- 
Me- It's Sunday and no one is on the road at 5:30am. safer and faster... 

And she is the worst one about freebies, 
Can you take care of "insert a name" while your out? 
Me- Doesn't she/he have a Husband/wife, Son/daughter, Boyfriend, Girlfriend, snowblower/shovel? Call "insert name" and if they really need it, call me.

There are times, I'd trade her for a new Meyer V-blade straight up.....


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I love the "that's a lot of wear and tear on your truck" comments.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

These are all hilarious!!! All so true


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

precisioncare;1957405 said:


> When the customer starts a sentence with "could you just..."


The word "just" should almost be taken out of the English langauge .... I don't care what the case, that word drives me nuts.

Hey, can you just run downstairs and get this. Can you just pick up this while your out. Can you just plow this little extra section for Yadda yada. Just swing by and etc.... Yes, it take me 5 min to do "your" problem but it takes me time to get there and everything else that comes with your little job.

No, see, I am busy and doing something. So I "just" can not do anything else.

And although I do watch the weather during storms, I'm not the weather man. I really don't have any more info than what they have accessible.


----------

